# why do I always have so many svchost.exe apps running?



## KCKracker (Feb 17, 2009)

When I open my task manager i always have a long list of apps running that are labled as "svchost.exe" running, like 5-9 at any time. What is this? :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Having several instances of svchost.exe in Task Manager is usually nothing to worry about. I've got 7 at the moment, using between 3 and 29mb RAM each.

See here for more details: *http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/what-is-svchostexe-and-why-is-it-running*


> Why Are There So Many svchost.exes Running?
> 
> If you’ve ever taken a look at the Services section in control panel you might notice that there are a Lot of services required by Windows. If every single service ran under a single svchost.exe instance, a failure in one might bring down all of Windows… so they are separated out.
> 
> Those services are organized into logical groups, and then a single svchost.exe instance is created for each group. For instance, one svchost.exe instance runs the 3 services related to the firewall. Another svchost.exe instance might run all the services related to the user interface, and so on.


----------



## KCKracker (Feb 17, 2009)

is it the same for 
sqlservr
sqlbrowser
sqlwriter
? i never noticed these til recently..


----------

